# Does my story sound similar to yours? I need words of encouragement or advice....



## makeupforever (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi everybody,

I have just made an account to post this as I can feel myself getting so upset and disheartened by how I am feeling. For the last ten month I have had chronic stomach pain. I have nausea sometimes, feel full quickly but have normal bowel movements. I have had so many tests.... CT scan, colonoscopy (which showed ulcers in the ileum), gastroscopy, pillcam..... The doctors in the hospital and the gastro specialist all told me I had a post viral bowel infection and that it would resolve itself but could take a long time.
I went to Spain with my mum and got either food poisoning or a stomach bug and these symptoms presented themselves six months later. I had a lot of nausea in the beginning but that has improved. Also diarrehea first, then constipation for a while, but now normal bowel movements.

Have any of you had a similar experience and recovered? What has helped you? Any advice for me? Would love to know how you cope as I am not coping very well and think underneath it all I am becoming quite depressed.

Would love to see any responses.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi. Just wanted to say if you feel yourself getting depressed, it might be a good idea to bring it up to your dr. Between feeling sick and not knowing why or how to fix it, its not uncommon to become depressed or have anxiety. Medication can help.. it helped me. In order to help yourself physically it is very important to keep your mental state in check. Best of luck


----------

